# Which would you take?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Which of these trucks would you take off the lot if you had your choice of one of them for free?









Silverado









Ram









Superduty


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

No brainer, ,the FORD!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

o-|| *OOO* o-||


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I like the white one.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

They're kind of all ugly...


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

All things being equal and if it was a give-away I'd of course take the Chev! I think Chevy has the best all-around quality especially in the 3/4 ton+ diesel market. None of them have everything going for them however.

Chev: I can't understand why the crew cab portion is so small. It's barely larger than their extended cab, and uncomfortable for guys with long legs. Duramax/Allison are top notch and I think the interior/dash of the current models is extremely well done.

Dodge: The mega cab simply rocks. If you've ever used one, it really is amazing what that added space provides in terms of utility. The sub-floor storage and fold flat rear seats create a ton of cargo room. The 6.7 Cummins is outstanding, and the new 6-speed auto has been good so far. As with all SFA trucks you get a rough ride, and the quality of Dodge interiors is below both Ford and Chevy.

Ford: What where they thinking? In the past Ford has produced some very respectable trucks but I have no idea what they were shooting for with the current Super Duty. Has anyone noticed the weight of these things? TWO THOUSAND POUNDS heavier than either the Chev or the Dodge!!!!! That's like having a car in the bed everywhere you go! WTH? I get that they wanted to add some payload, but with today's diesel prices you would have to be crazy to get a truck that weighs in at 2000+ heavier. Plus the sequential turbo has had lots of problems, and there are portions of the engine that you have to REMOVE THE TRUCK'S CAB to access.

**Keep in mind that all things are usually not equal. Chevy has been stingy on the 3/4 ton and 1 ton financing, while you can usually get 0% for 60 months on the others. The financing difference can be over 10 grand.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Before its brought up by someone that Ford has the best selling truck for 20 years straight think of it this way GM makes two trucks that are one in the same Chevy Silverado and GMC Sierra, you add the two sales of these two trucks which really have no difference than the grill on front and GM has the #1 truck, if GM took the Sierra or Silverado off the line and only sold one of them Ford wouldn't have the #1 selling pick up.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

None of them really do anything for me but, gotta stick with the good ol Ford


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

They all look nice BUUUUUUUUUUUUT .............WHAT POWER PLANT IS IN EACH?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dodge hands down. Get a padded cowboy hat if you buy a ford and put a pillow under your arse cause it's getting bumpy!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I would go with the Toyota! :shock:  :lol: One day the Yoda will be able to compete with the big boys in power.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.gmc.com/sierra/3500/gallery.jsp

Check 1:35 on the video.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> I would go with the Toyota! :shock:  :lol: One day the Yoda will be able to compete with the big boys in power.


The day yota makes a truck that can pull 15K I will consider them a truck maker. Until then they are still a TOY to me. Basically a yuppie boat puller or a light travel trailer.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > I would go with the Toyota! :shock:  :lol: One day the Yoda will be able to compete with the big boys in power.
> ...


They are developing a diesel truck right now, I believe it is suppose to be out in a couple years. With some modification to the Tundras you can get up around 15K or so towing capacity, but I am sure it is pricey to do so, so IMO it doesn't make much sense. On the same note, what is up with people buying big Dodges, Ford, and Chevy diesels that could tow a house, and all they do is drive them around town and jack them up. :? My brother in law has the mega cab, chipped and all, but the biggest thing he has towed around is his dirt bike. :? I just don't get it.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > jahan said:
> ...


More money then sense I guess.... The good thing is the price difference between gas and diesel is dropping. I used to be about 1 dollar different now it is about 60 cents. My dodge is a grocery go getter and for pulling only. I couldn't afford it as an everyday driver.


----------



## CUT-EM (Dec 19, 2007)

FORD all the way..2000 lbs. difference,maybe compared to the F450 which is built extra heavy duty.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

CUT-EM said:


> FORD all the way..2000 lbs. difference,maybe compared to the F450 which is built extra heavy duty.


They are pulling machines but they will shake the chit out of you driving them, plus I have heard the new ones can't stay out of the shop.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

My work truck ford looks better in the shop.....then I don't have to see it in my driveway.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

jahan said:


> My brother in law has the mega cab, chipped and all, but the biggest thing he has towed around is his dirt bike. :? I just don't get it.


I think if you were to drive one, and use a liberal amount if right foot, you would "get it". 500 hp and 800 ft lbs is pretty sweet even if you don't need it :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

El Matador said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > My brother in law has the mega cab, chipped and all, but the biggest thing he has towed around is his dirt bike. :? I just don't get it.
> ...


So your saying it is making up for "lack there of" in other departments. :mrgreen:  :wink: It has a crap load of power, but for nothing really besides show.


----------

